# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 03/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Thông tin cập nhật hôm nay rất thú vị và hấp dẫn với các khuyến mãi từ các khách sạn/resort tại các điểm du lịch phổ biển ở Việt Nam: Furama Resort - Đà Nẵng, Diamond Resort - Nha Trang, Ana Mandara Villas Resort - Đà Lạt, Lagi và Hội An. Điểm đến mới của tuần này, Alehap muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn là vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy của Parga, Hy Lạp. Cuối cùng Tour hấp dẫn dành cho lễ 30/4 đến Cù Lao Câu và kỳ nghỉ tại thiên đường biển tuyệt vời ở Maldives.


*TRONG NƯỚC*


*GÓI TRĂNG MẬT TẠI FURAMA RESORT ĐÀ NẴNG*

Giá: 14.322.000++ VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Ocean Deluxe Room, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày.Đón và tiễn sân bay bằng xe riêng.02 ly cocktail trăng mật tại sảnh Hải Vân.01 bữa ăn tối riêng tư dưới ánh nến tại địa điểm lựa chọn theo gợi ý của resort, với 01 chai rượu vang.Phương pháp trị liệu Spa: lựa chọn 60 phút massage tại Furama Signature Massage hoặc Aroma Therapy Massage.Hoa, trái cây và sôcôla trăng mật.Xe bus đưa đón đến Phố cổ Hội An mỗi ngày (theo lịch trình).Sử dụng trung tâm thể dục, hồ bơi, dịch vụ xông hơi và tắm hơi.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 28/04/0213 (không kết hợp các khuyến mãi khác, và không hoàn tiền nếu không sử dụng bất kỳ dịch vụ nào trong chương trình).

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*TRỌN GÓI 2 NGÀY 1 ĐÊM TẠI LAZI BEACH RESORT*

Giá: 1.190.000 VND/ 01 khách

* Bao gồm:
Xe đưa đón từ Tp.HCM - Resort - Tp.HCM.01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior, với 01 bữa ăn sáng.02 bữa ăn trưa và 01 bữa ăn tối.Tham quan Dinh Thầy Thím (cách Resort 500m)

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 01/05/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*GÓI NGHỈ DƯỠNG ANA MANDARA VILLAS RESORT & SPA*

Giá: 169 USD net/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Villa, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày.Đón và tiễn sân bay.Lựa chọn 01 bữa ăn trưa hoặc 01 bữa ăn tối theo thực đơn Châu Á.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 29/04/2013 (phụ thu vào cuối tuần)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*ƯU ĐÃI TẠI PALM GARDEN RESORT HỘI AN*

Giá: 7.550.000 VND ++/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm phòng Deluxe Garden View với nến, hoa, trái cây, và bánh ngọt vào ngày đến.Ăn sáng tại nhà hàng Terrace Café hoặc được phục vụ riêng tại phòng.Đón và tiễn sân bay bằng xe riêng.Nhận và trả phòng ở khu vực riêng biệt, nước trái cây, khăn lạnh và vòng hoa khi nhận phòng.01 bữa ăn tối hải sản với rượu Champagne trên bờ biển hoặc trong sân vườn.Nửa ngày sử dụng xe đạp, quà tặng đặc biệt trước khi trả phòng.01 lần massage đầu / lưng / bàn chân trong 30 phút tại Palm Spa Center.Nâng hạng phòng cao hơn, nhận phòng sớm và trả phòng trễ (nếu còn phòng).Giảm giá 15% dịch vụ thể thao giải trí, 15% dịch vụ ăn uống, và 15% dịch vụ Spa & Massage.Sử dụng wifi, internet, Sauna, phòng Gym, bể bơi và bãi biển riêng.Xe đưa đón từ khu nghỉ đến phố cổ Hội An theo lịch trình.

* Điều kiện:
Lưu ý: Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụChương trình được áp dụng đến 31/12/2013 (phụ thu vào các ngày Lễ 30/4, Giáng Sinh và không kết hợp các khuyến mại khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Vẻ đẹp lộng lẫy Parga, Hy Lạp*

Sự kết hợp giữa biển cả và đất trời, những ngôi nhà đầy sắc màu đã làm cho Parga là một trong những nơi đáng du lịch nhất ở Hy Lạp. Parga thu hút hàng ngàn du khách mỗi mùa hè, không chỉ vì vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của nó, mà còn vì những bãi biển đẹp. Các bãi biển phổ biến nhất và được khám phá nhiều nhất là: Valtos, Kryoneri, Piso Kryoneri, Lichnos, Sarakiniko, Ai Giannakis... Parga và các khu vực xung quanh có rất nhiều nhà hàng, quán rượu bên bờ biển phục vụ cá tươi và các món ăn địa phương độc đáo. Bạn có thể tận hưởng những món ăn đậm chất địa trung hải, thưởng thức Parga về đêm thật lộng lẫy như thế nào, ngắm mặt trời lặn từ biển hoặc những lâu đài. Hãy một lần đến với Parga để cảm nhận vẻ đẹp tuyệt vời và những điều thú vị ở đây nhé, chắc hẳn nơi đây sẽ làm bạn hài lòng  :Wink: 


*DRACOS APARTOTEL*

Giá từ 62 USD 

Địa chỉ: Parga , Parga , Hy Lạp 

Khách sạn có khung cảnh yên bình, phòng ngủ sạch sẽ có ban công nhìn ra hồ bơi, nhân viên thân thiện, hữu ích




*BYZANTIO HOTEL APARTMENTS*

Giá từ 50 USD 

Địa chỉ: Valtos Beach, Parga 48060, Greece 

Khách sạn gần biển, có khu vườn xinh đẹp, phòng ngủ rộng rãi, thoải mái, có ban công. Nhân viên nhiệt tình, thân thiện

----------


## dalat24htravel

Khách sạn Ladophar xin gửi đến quý công ty và quý khách hàng lời chúc sức khỏe và lời chào trân trọng nhất.
Chúng tôi hân hạnh giới thiệu vài nét cơ bản về khách sạn 
Khách sạn Ladophar tõa lạc tại số 34 Khu Hòa Bình trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt, nơi có nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh – trung tâm nghỉ dưỡng của cả nước. Đây là một địa điểm lý tưởng cho việc nghỉ ngơi, tham quan du lịch, đi lại và mua sắm của quý khách hàng. Với vị trí gần chợ, bưu điện, Hồ Xuân Hương, ATM, rất thuận lợi cho tham quan và mua sắm. 
Chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ lưu trú cho quý khách hàng với phòng khách đầy đủ tiện nghi, thoáng mát, sạch sẽ…với chất lượng tốt nhất đảm bảo đem đến cho quý khách hàng những ngày nghỉ thoải mái và vui vẻ. Các phòng đều được trang bị quạt, tắm nóng lạnh, ti vi, tủ lạnh, truyền hình cáp, wifi miễn phí…Với giá cả phù hợp (liên hệ với nhà nghỉ để biết thêm chi tiết) quý khách hàng có thể lựa chọn cho mình loại phòng phù hợp.
Bên cạnh đó chúng tôi còn cung cấp các dịch vụ như giặt là, thuê xe ( máy, ô tô), vé máy bay, tour tham quan Đà lạt và các tỉnh lân cận với giá cả phù hợp.
Chúng tôi hân hạnh được đón tiếp quý khách tại Khách sạn Ladophar.
Chúc quý khách kỳ nghỉ vui vẻ.
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ: 
Công ty TNHH Du Lịch Đà Lạt 24h
Khách sạn Ladophar, 34 Khu hòa bình, phường 1, Đà Lạt, Việt Nam
0633.510993
0976210610 ( Mr. Tú)
Email: dalat_travel@yahoo.com.vn

----------

